# hello! first time post-er!!



## collie123 (Feb 29, 2020)

Greetings all!:
Just adopted a [little over] 1-year old collie-chow mix. He seems to have been owned before, but came from a shelter.
When we have been able to walk him, he was used to the leash and friendly with other people and dogs. 
He is currently with us now, and is VERY lazy. We have to guide him to eat--there are moment where he goes up by himself to eat/drink, but other than that does not move much.
The problem is trying to take him out to use the bathroom. He WILL NOT move, I've been trying to pick him up and carry him outside, but this will not work long term.

ANY SUGGESTIONS??? ANY HELP??? 
THank you!


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes, as a suggestion......

First, stop picking him up. He has 4 legs that work.

Second, place him in a crate. Every 1-2 hours, take him out for an outdoor walk. If he refuses, then more crate time.


----------



## planete (Dec 3, 2018)

Has he had a vet check? I would be concerned he may be under the weather. If he is healthy, then he my have shut down. It is not uncommon with traumatised rescue dogs, they literally give up and turn into zombie like creatures (I have seen this with rescue ex racing greyhounds). Only time and patience, and a bit of gentle coercion as per Knute's advice, may eventually show him a way to adapt to his new life.


----------

